# Generator break-in



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Last engine I broke in was a suburu robin on a billygoat f601s leaf blower. Manusl stated oil change at 20hrs but I did it at 5. Put in conventional oil and the next chsnge used Mobil one synthetic. After 5 hrs the oil was black and slightly thick due to the greases and break on compounds in engine after it was assembled at factory. Plus I really varied the throttle for the first 5 hours so engine ran at differant speeds.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

KE2KB said:


> Hi;
> I just bought a portable generator. The Westinghouse WH5500.
> The manual says change the oil after the first 20 hours of use or 1 month, then every 50 hours or 3 months.
> I also did some reading in a forum or two online, and some say that break-in should be in two or three steps, and can be quite complicated.
> ...


Ayuh,.... Safest bet is followin' the manufacturer's Manual,....

Instead of internet legends....


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

KE2KB said:


> The Westinghouse WH5500.
> The manual says change the oil after the first 20 hours of use or 1 month


These generators are made to be taken right out of the box, started up, and used to power someone's home during a power outage. Just follow the instruction manual.

I have a similar-size, similar-duty generator. I change the oil every 3 months (unless I use it more often than usual) and clean the spark plug. There are some additional maintenance procedures in my manual for adjusting the valve clearance and maybe other things, and I ask a friend to do those procedures once in the spring. Besides that, I try to run the engine for an hour or so a month if I'm not using it for a while.

I've had this generator for several years and I use it for all sorts of things. I've definitely got my money's worth out of it. You probably will too. Best thing I probably do to keep it working right is I put a piece of tape on the generator that I write when I last changed the oil so I won't forget.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Like Bondo said, follow the manufacturer's recommendation on oil change and break in. You also want to follow it for oil type and weight. Generators run at a constant governed RPM, so there is no varying speed during break in. The only thing you can vary is the amount of load you apply to it.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Follow the manual. BUT, I do like to change the oil on ANY new engine after a few heat cycles. So, I like the initial 5 hour idea, with cheap oil, then use your favorite oil and follow directions. YMMV


----------

